# xxr 002



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

anyone know if the xxr 002 wheels will fit on a mkIV GTI..
im sittin on coilovers and i want to do 16x8 on the rear deff but dont know if the front will handle it or if i should get the 16x7 
like these but red and 5 lug










_Modified by backwoods dub at 1:26 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

16x8 et0 all around


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

go 17's on mk4. 16's just dont look right


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (95jetta17)*

16x8 et 20-35 will fit with no problems.


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

looks bad ass


----------



## aces1art (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: xxr 002 (backwoods dub)*

was pondering these same rims, only problem:
they only come in 16x8" or below and only "0et"
agreed > 17"+ on mkiv, though i DONT have a prob
with the 16" look completely


----------

